# Our progression as of recently...



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/search.php?s=&action=showresults&searchid=28701&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending 

Well this is a list of all my power rankings and we have had great growth, within a month in a half we have really skyrocketed, take a look for yourself.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

You have to be a Supporting Member before you can view that link. But I know what your saying, we have really exploded this past month.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Wanna copy and paste?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> You have to be a Supporting Member before you can view that link. But I know what your saying, we have really exploded this past month.


oh oops, I didn't realize you had to be an SM to view that, hopefully we keep growing and getting more members.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Wanna copy and paste?


I'll post the links to them separately for you guys


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> oh oops, I didn't realize you had to be an SM to view that, hopefully we keep growing and getting more members.


Where are we in the Power Rankings right now?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

First Power Rankings 

Second 

Third 

Fourth 

Fifth 

Sixth 

Seventh 

Eighth


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Where are we in the Power Rankings right now?


#8


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I think #7


WOW! i thought we were like 12 last time i checked


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I think #7


The Wizard are only about 100 and somthing post ahead of us, so they should be next. Then I think the heat are next in line.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> The Wizard are only about 100 and somthing post ahead of us, so they should be next. Then I think the heat are next in line.


yep then the Nets, they will be kinda hard to pass, but the Heat and Wiz, will be easy.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow...a lot has changed...

Nice job Pacers ! Up from #18 to #8 :greatjob:



Haha..my Sonics used to be #24, we're now up to #11


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Wow...a lot has changed...
> 
> Nice job Pacers ! Up from #18 to #8 :greatjob:
> ...


yep and soon we will be #6, thats when it will be hard to rise in the rankings without more growth, but to be honest if PacersguyUSA and R-Star weren't busy and could be as active as usual then we would be growing alot faster, man Scinos if Marcus never ditched you guys may have been right behind us.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep and soon we will be #6, thats when it will be hard to rise in the rankings without more growth, but to be honest if PacersguyUSA and R-Star weren't busy and could be as active as usual then we would be growing alot faster, man Scinos if Marcus never ditched you guys may have been right behind us.


yea if we had Pacersguy and R-Star when they wernt busy, this board would be moving very fast. BTW I remember Marcus posting ALOT on the Sonics board, what happend?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm away but the place I'm at has internet access so I can probably make a decent amount of posts. It seems as though we are moving up at a consistent pace now (one spot a week).


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'm away but the place I'm at has internet access so I can probably make a decent amount of posts. It seems as though we are moving up at a consistent pace now (one spot a week).


Were about to pass the Wizards, but every body after that is going to be hard to catch up to, ecspecially the Nets who have been boming latley.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Heat are pretty close.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry guys. I've heard alot about me not posting much these days but I have school from 8-3:30 then theres been alot of parties these days and I still have to fit homework in sometime between then and working out. I know I've went from number one pacer poster to maybe top 5 if Im lucky. Ill try posting more but I cant promise anything until schools done and thats not until the end of september. I've tried to replace quantitiy with quality, hopefully its been working.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Sorry guys. I've heard alot about me not posting much these days but I have school from 8-3:30 then theres been alot of parties these days and I still have to fit homework in sometime between then and working out. I know I've went from number one pacer poster to maybe top 5 if Im lucky. Ill try posting more but I cant promise anything until schools done and thats not until the end of september. I've tried to replace quantitiy with quality, hopefully its been working.


Ya thats cool, I know how it is. With school, homework and all that, hard to have time for any thing. But dnt worry about, i think we got it covered.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> yea if we had Pacersguy and R-Star when they wernt busy, this board would be moving very fast. BTW I remember Marcus posting ALOT on the Sonics board, what happend?


Marcus was mad that they drafted Ridnour and Collison so he ditched the board for a while and by the way R-Star I understand about your lack of posting, I already knew about your school thing though so everythings cool. It'll be nice when you can come back full time.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Marcus was mad that they drafted Ridnour and Collison so he ditched the board for a while and by the way R-Star I understand about your lack of posting, I already knew about your school thing though so everythings cool. It'll be nice when you can come back full time.


IMO I see that as a really stupid reason to ditch a team.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> IMO I see that as a really stupid reason to ditch a team.


yeah me to, I'm somewhat of a Sonics fan because they are my hometeam and I was mad that they took Ridnour over Gaines, but its not like there is anything you can do about it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

It's all good R-Star. It's only the off-season anyways. What i don't get though is, there was tons of people here when i first joined, and then that 2 day layoff for server change and we like lost tons of people it seems like it. Pooh, The Long Ranger, PacerStyle272, ArtestFan23 and maybe one or two others were regular posters, now i don't see them. Kinda weird. Would be sweet to get those guys back.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> It's all good R-Star. It's only the off-season anyways. What i don't get though is, there was tons of people here when i first joined, and then that 2 day layoff for server change and we like lost tons of people it seems like it. Pooh, The Long Ranger, PacerStyle272, ArtestFan23 and maybe one or two others were regular posters, now i don't see them. Kinda weird. Would be sweet to get those guys back.


I'm sure those guys are still around, they don't post a whole lot, Lone Ranger is kinda active, Pooh is just a really good poster, he rarely posts, but when he does its an in depth response.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> IMO I see that as a really stupid reason to ditch a team.


Yeah...It didn't make a lot of sense.

Marcus wanted Sweetney and Banks. But, there was no way we could get them....Sweetney went #9 before our first pick. Then Banks went #13, before our second pick...

I wasn't too happy at first...But, what could we of done ? He was mad, and posted a message saying he wasn't gonna come on the boards for a while :no:

Meanwhile, Collison the guy which we didn't want is playing well in the summer league (shows how much we knew  ). Maybe he will come back when he sees this :whoknows: I might PM him later, see if he is gonna come back.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah...It didn't make a lot of sense.
> ...


Yea, it isnt lke just because he is a fan of the team that the front office thinks exactly like he does. And besides, I think that Collison has huge potential, with the right development he could start very soon.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow guys, heres somthing I just noticed...

Since Tics last power rankings, The Bulls who are #1 have went up about 240 post, and we have went up an amazing 400 post! Great job guys!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Wow guys, heres somthing I just noticed...
> 
> Since Tics last power rankings, The Bulls who are #1 have went up about 240 post, and we have went up an amazing 400 post! Great job guys!


yep you guys are posting about as much as you were when the bet was on, it helps having me and Xavier here though since we respond to nearly everything.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep you guys are posting about as much as you were when the bet was on, it helps having me and Xavier here though since we respond to nearly everything.


Yea, it seems like we have multiple post in every topic on here.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I knew we would be big when my and Tic took on the task of turning this forum into a contender, but I dont think either of us knew it would happen so fast. It looks like we're on our way to the 6th spot, but I say we set our site for top 5, then we would be in the top tier of the board. We can do it, everyone just keep doing what your doing and hope some new topics come up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Well guys, this week is going great, we are up over 800 posts since Sunday, keep it up and by the next power rankings we will be up by 1000 more then the previous week.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

And we are only about 25 post away from the heat.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> And we are only about 25 post away from the heat.


Yep, I knew we would pass them with ease, I still wanna eventually pass the Nets, I wanna be top 5!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, I knew we would pass them with ease, I still wanna eventually pass the Nets, I wanna be top 5!


I think thats our main goal right now, but they are posting about as much as us.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I think thats our main goal right now, but they are posting about as much as us.


yeah I know, its hard to pull ahead of them, we went up about 150 posts on them though.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah I know, its hard to pull ahead of them, we went up about 150 posts on them though.


I know we can get ahead eventually, but it will take alot longer then it would with other teams.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Damn, you guys are going up fast. I just noticed you were over 5700....

Congrats :clap:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Damn, you guys are going up fast. I just noticed you were over 5700....
> 
> Congrats :clap:


Yea, you guys may be up here with us in a while.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, you guys may be up here with us in a while.


trust me as long as Scinos stays there they will keep raising, he averages like 42 posts per day, but to be honest since I graduated I've been posting at least about 40 times a day if I'm not gone somewhere, having Xavier here is nice because he is usually there to respond to my posts.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> trust me as long as Scinos stays there they will keep raising, he averages like 42 posts per day, but to be honest since I graduated I've been posting at least about 40 times a day if I'm not gone somewhere, having Xavier here is nice because he is usually there to respond to my posts.


Wow 42 post per day! You guys are definetly gonna keep rising if you keep that up.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

we just passed the Heat, now on to the Nets!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> we just passed the Heat, now on to the Nets!


yep! Heat we're easy this one will be hard. Maybe some day we could pass the Bulls!:gopray:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> we just passed the Heat, now on to the Nets!


I guess we should have made my bet..........

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41935&pagenumber=2 

"This is no bet or anything, but by Saturday morning, we'll have more posts then Wizards and Heat since i really think Brad Miller and Reggie will re-sign this week." ~~ by Me!! 

Looks like i was right.....


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep! Heat we're easy this one will be hard. Maybe some day we could pass the Bulls!:gopray:


lol, we are posting at a faster rate then them, so maybe by this time next year.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, we are posting at a faster rate then them, so maybe by this time next year.


ya know I was thinking, if this board stays up for the next ten years and people keep coming to it, imagine how big it will get? Imagine how many posts TBF would have, like 100,000, lol if someone left we could retire their sn.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> ya know I was thinking, if this board stays up for the next ten years and people keep coming to it, imagine how big it will get? Imagine how many posts TBF would have, like 100,000, lol if someone left we could retire their sn.


That would be awsome, this site is growing 20 to 30 users a day. In a year or so it will be huge.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> trust me as long as Scinos stays there they will keep raising, he averages like 42 posts per day, but to be honest since I graduated I've been posting at least about 40 times a day if I'm not gone somewhere, having Xavier here is nice because he is usually there to respond to my posts.


Heh...yeah, I'm getting 'bout 42 posts per day. We need some more fans though, to really boom.

latest top ten...

1.Bulls
2.Blazers
3.Lakers
4.Raptors
5.Nets
6.Pacers
7.Heat
8.Wizards
9.Celtics
10.Sonics

I think this is how it looks now, you guys are up to #6, and my Sonics are in the top 10 .


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Heh...yeah, I'm getting 'bout 42 posts per day. We need some more fans though, to really boom.
> ...


If you could get Marcus back I wouldent be suprised if you catch up to us.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> If you could get Marcus back I wouldent be suprised if you catch up to us.


Yeah...

I PM'ed him a couple of days ago, asking if he was gonna come back and if he was still angry at the draft picks...

He said he was OK with Collison and not with Ridnour...but, he still hasn't come back...

Oh well, me and runbmg are doing OK....so hopefully we can keep it rollin' 


btw - I can see you guys passing the Nets soon, you are gaining on the Raptors too...good luck


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> ...


I dont see why he wont come back, anyway we can pass the Nets in a week or so but The Raptors will take a while.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont see why he wont come back, anyway we can pass the Nets in a week or so but The Raptors will take a while.


Yeah, the Raptors will probably take a week or two at your current rate...

In a couple of years, maybe you will pass the Bulls ? :laugh:


----------

